# What lens to buy?



## DKOphotography.com (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys recently joined this forum was wondering what kind of lens i should get next. I am currently doing concerts and landscape but am getting into weddings.

My equipment is

5DMKII

50mm f1.8
nikon 50mm1.4
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II 
17-40 f/4


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd look into one of the 1.2s, 85mm or 50.

Also a 300mm 2.8 IS, 100mm macro IS, and a 8-15mm fisheye. (all super fun and useful.)


----------



## ianhar (Oct 24, 2011)

Why do you use nikon lens? Thats's not right.

You might want to have a look at 24-70. 135 f/2 is a nice lens for candid and some outdoor portrait . If there is extra money try get a 1.2 lens and a second body. It is very important to have second body when you are doing wedding


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 24, 2011)

You're off to a great start with your 5DII. That said... Ianhar is right; you'll want to get a second body "just in case"... I used to shoot 25-35 weddings a year with a 28-35 2.8L (Interiors and fun wide-angles), a 28-70 2.8L (was on my camera 90% of the time), a 70-200 2.8L (shots from the back of the church when dealing with anti-camera ministers), and a 50 2.5 Macro (rings, bouquets, invitations, etc)... The 85 1.2L is a beautiful portrait lens and will be added to my collection soon... Buy a good quality strobe, I use Metz 60 CT-4's and a 45 CL-4, you can never have too much light... If you buy "L" glass, don't scrimp on your UV filters, buy top-quality glass...

Looking at what you already own my next purchase would be the 24-70 2.8L (maybe even II here shortly!)

Hope this was useful...


----------



## ferdi (Oct 24, 2011)

50mm can be a little tight sometimes, especially with group pictures. I suggest a 35mm f/1.4, or a 24mm f/1.4 if you get a second body with APS-C sensor (38mm result). A crop would also get considerably more focal length out of your 70-200mm.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Oct 24, 2011)

What ever lens you need.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 24, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> What ever lens you need.



You might want to elaborate more on this. At least give some benificial post to the OP as he want to hear opinion from others. 

From what i understand, you are saying he should buy lens that he needs no wants. Most people get too excited when buying things that they ended up buying lens that will be on the shelf most of the time. Lens aint cheap. You dont want to spend few hundreds to thousands of buck on lens and it ends up being use lightly only. The money spend is better of somewhere else.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Oct 24, 2011)

Apologies for being blunt. It does grind my gears somewhat these questions though. No one else can tell you if you need bright lenses, wide lenses, zoom lenses, prime lenses. Only _you_ can know how you like to photograph and what you like to photograph. 

I certainly wouldn't dish out Â£1000 on a 24-70 f/2.8 because someone recommended it to me. I don't think a 24-105 could be any worse for my style of shooting yet seems to be one of the most recommended lenses from these types of questions.

The kit lens on beginner cameras is mostly designed for you to work out what you don't like about it and can then upgrade accordingly. I _personally_ wanted something I could shoot with a shallower depth of field and without flash indoors. I _personally_ like the 35mm and 50mm focal lengths (on full frame). My answer was easy.


----------



## bycostello (Oct 24, 2011)

why u think u need a new lens?


----------



## Aaron78 (Oct 24, 2011)

DKOphotography.com said:


> Hey guys recently joined this forum was wondering what kind of lens i should get next. I am currently doing concerts and landscape but am getting into weddings.
> 
> My equipment is
> 
> ...




A 100mm f/2.8L IS macro could be fun, doubles as a portrait lens as well as a very fine macro and has a nice wide aperture. I have the lens and like it on both my 7D and 5D MKII.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are getting involved in wedding photography aka low light situations then I would purchase:

*1st choice: 24-70mm f/2.8 "L lens"
2nd choice: 24/105mm f/4 "L lens"*


----------



## Cregg Annarino (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey DKO,

If you have listed all your equipment, then here is what I suggest. You may have these things, but if not and you are shooting weddings you will need 1 more camera body, and at least 1 flash unit before you purchase another lens. And even 2 flash units in case 1 malfunctions at a wedding. 

Weddings are hectic days and you can't simply say, sorry my camera or flash broke. Your wedding career will be instantly marred with negativity from these clients which will directly influence future clients. And with the internet you don't want that client to bash you online, not good!

You have a good selection of lenses for a wedding day and all around shooting but you need some backup for weddings! I've had 2 cameras go down at one wedding, I bring 5 or 6 bodies. Flashes can also malfunction and I wouldn't even attempt to shoot a wedding with none. 1 is doable but is risky. 

When the time comes, if you have the money I would not buy any lenses unless they are at least f2.8....The 1.2's are killer and will be needed at some point at a wedding for sure, but are pricey. The 1.4 you have is a great start and can be used for a lot of stuff during the day. The f4's can certainly be limiting at times but will get you through until you can get 2.8's, 2's or 1.'s. 




DKOphotography.com said:


> Hey guys recently joined this forum was wondering what kind of lens i should get next. I am currently doing concerts and landscape but am getting into weddings.
> 
> My equipment is
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2011)

DKOphotography.com said:


> I am ...getting into weddings.



Before you buy anything else, read Roger's blog post on the subject. Beyond the humorous approach, the issues are very real.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 24, 2011)

I just shot my first wedding a week ago. I was the only shooter and I felt that it went really well. Ceremony was out doors and dark. I shot with:

7D with a 35mm f1.4L
T2i with a 24-70mm / 70-200 IS f2.8 II

Now what I learned is: Use Primes. f2.8 is barely good enough. Now grated I was on a cropped body which was useful for the reach on the 70-200mm but the light was an issue. 

I'd recommend dropping the 50mm f1.8 and the Nikon in favor of a 50mm f1.2, and dropping the 17-40 in favor of a 24mm f1.4.

But I also agree with Alipaul. I don't know your style or situation.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> What ever lens you need.



Best advice yet. 

Buy equipment as you need it. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable shooting anything for pay without a second body in the wings. One failure in the middle of a wedding could lead to a very short career.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are going to shoot weddings, a top 10 wedding photographer has lots of tips and tells you what equipment was used for some of her photos here. since weddings include portraits, you will pick up more than a few good ideas for portraits.

http://www.jasmine-star.com/

She has also given a complete on-line class here: http://www.creativelive.com/courses/jasmine_star

Then, decide which lens you might be missing or need to get shots you can't get now.

We only give you advice that may or may not work for you.

Then, visit these blogs as well.

http://www.crashtaylor.com/

Go to http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/search.asp and Search on wedding for a whole slew of top wedding photographers and their styles.

You should be able to build a plan for your wedding photgraphy from these, and a plan is needed, you don't want to just do haphazzard shooting.

Then, as others said, a second body. A second photographer with camera is even better. Then your plan can include a much wider varity of images, and if one of you gets sick or delayed, the other can carry on. 

I'm assuming that you use the Nikon lens for video, good idea, keep it on its own body .


----------



## DKOphotography.com (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks a ton guys! A lot of good advice. The reason i have the Nikon is, yes for video. I do have a flash it is the 580exII but i do agree on the more light the better. I'm glad I asked because it seems as though its worth getting the 1.2's-1.4s versus the 2.8 which I was hesitant on. I think I will rent out a few of the lenses mentioned and test them out. Sorry for the question as well I know it was vague but I like knowing what other photographers use and the pros and cons of the products. once again thanks a ton guys!


O and looks like I'll need another body... In which case I might go with the 7D (Video capabilities and crop sensor)


----------



## ianhar (Oct 25, 2011)

No worries. Post us pictures once you have bought the lens


----------



## J Live (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree - spending your $ on an extra body (or 2) will be much more of an instant benefit to you - not only the time (and moments missed) from changing lenses so often - more importantly, it could also save your gig if your 5D went south during a shoot! 

I would say (since the conversation seems to have changed) to go for the 7D rather than a 2nd 5D - as someone pointed out, it gives all your lenses an new focal range, so you would have an 80mm prime lens and a 112mm - 320mm f2.8, (whether it's really still a f2.8 on the 7D is debatable  - you'll just have to bump up your ISO a bit compared to your 5D inside in lower light, but these days that's really NBD.

J


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 25, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> DKOphotography.com said:
> 
> 
> > I am ...getting into weddings.
> ...



VERY good, Neuro! And VERY true! A lot of that comes down to knowing your eqipment; inside and out... Standing at the back of the church, trying to get a time exposure of the bride and groom lighting their unity candle, is NOT a good time to figure out how to lock the mirror up...


----------

